# Casa assoalhada



## sil77

Num inventário de um antepassado meu de 1872 aparece:

"Uma casa de telha e tijolo com trinta e sete palmos de frente, asoalhada a rua do commercio e fundos a meia quadra".

Assoalhada quer dizer que tem piso de tábuas?


----------



## RoinujNosde

Assoalho = piso

Mas, como é de 1872, piso de madeira é uma ótima definição.


----------



## pfaa09

Assoalhada:
"Compartimento de uma casa. O número de assoalhadas é relativo à quantidade de compartimentos de uma habitação, não incluindo arrumos, despensas, casas de banho ou cozinha." 
Pode querer significar que a casa tem uma assoalhada virada para a tal Rua do Comércio, que parece ser uma mais valia da casa, a rua deve ser importante.
Pelo menos foi o que entendi da frase/descrição.


----------



## Carfer

pfaa09 said:


> Assoalhada:
> "Compartimento de uma casa. O número de assoalhadas é relativo à quantidade de compartimentos de uma habitação, não incluindo arrumos, despensas, casas de banho ou cozinha."
> Pode querer significar que a casa tem uma assoalhada virada para a tal Rua do Comércio, que parece ser uma mais valia da casa, a rua deve ser importante.
> Pelo menos foi o que entendi da frase/descrição.



Mas esse é o conceito português moderno de '_assoalhada_', que já está completamente desligado da natureza do pavimento, que tanto pode ser de madeira, como o termo originalmente implicava, como de qualquer outro material. Não sei se o significado brasileiro é idêntico mas, em todo o caso, é o significado que o termo tinha à época que importa. O texto aparenta ser brasileiro, mas no século XIX, mesmo em Portugal, '_soalho_' era um pavimento de madeira e '_assoalhada_' a divisão da casa com o chão assim coberto.


----------



## Vanda

Mesmo porque, naquela época, a casa dos pobres era de terra batida. Assoalhada indicava uma casa boa, que podia se permitir tal ''luxo''.


----------



## machadinho

Será que, nesse contexto, 'assoalhado' não quer dizer localizado na rua do comércio ou no nível da rua do comércio? O piso da casa dá para o piso da rua do comércio?


----------



## Carfer

Há outro sentido possível, usado nesse tempo, o de '_exposta ao sol'. _Embora a exposição ao sol seja um elemento importante para a valorização da casa, não parece quadrar-se bem com a forma como a descrição dela é feita. A existência de um divisão pavimentada a madeira seria, julgo eu, um elemento de maior relevo para a caracterização da casa.


----------



## Ari RT

Também sempre entendi assoalho como piso de tábuas corridas. De menino, passei muita palha de aço - sempre no sentido dos veios da madeira - no assoalho da sala de casa. Mas, nessa frase em especial, pareceu-me que a primeira parte (de telha e tijolos) se refere à feitura da casa e a segunda à sua descrição topográfica: 37 palmos de largura e profundidade de meia quadra, contada a partir da "rua do commercio".
Forçoso conceder que há pelo menos três hipóteses válidas. O contexto dirá.


----------



## pfaa09

Seria crucial que o autor do post nos explicasse a frase. Há uma parte mal escrita e confusa.
"...trinta e sete palmos de frente*, asoalhada a* rua do commercio e fundos a meia quadra".
A vírgula estará bem posicionada?
"...asoalhada a rua..." não faz sentido em português.
E se for: "...trinta e sete palmos de frente assoalhada..." toda esta parte da casa recebe sol. Faz sentido?
Foi o membro que escreveu a frase, ou ela estava escrita assim?
Ficamos a aguardar.


----------



## machadinho

pfaa09 said:


> "...asoalhada a rua..." não faz sentido em português.


Faz sentido sim. Nós é que não o estamos percebendo bem. Talvez queria dizer assentada à rua do comércio.


----------



## machadinho

Carfer said:


> Há outro sentido possível, usado nesse tempo, o de '_exposta ao sol'. _Embora a exposição ao sol seja um elemento importante para a valorização da casa, não parece quadrar-se bem com a forma como a descrição dela é feita. A existência de um divisão pavimentada a madeira seria, julgo eu, um elemento de maior relevo para a caracterização da casa.


Acho que se enquadra, sim, Carfer. Além da valorização já mencionada, os anúncios de imóveis não raro falam do sol da manhã ou do sol da tarde etc. Nessa leitura, a casa receberia a luz do sol no lado voltado para a rua do comércio. Não necessariamente a fachada. Me parece a leitura mais plausível até o momento.


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> Acho que se enquadra, sim, Carfer. Além da valorização já mencionada, os anúncios de imóveis não raro falam do sol da manhã ou do sol da tarde etc. Nessa leitura, a casa receberia a luz do sol no lado voltado para a rua do comércio. Não necessariamente a fachada. Me parece a leitura mais plausível até o momento.



Num anúncio faz todo o sentido realçar a exposição ao sol, como engodo para atrair comprador, mas já faz menos num inventário, em que a preocupação maior (em rigor, a única indispensável) é descrever o bem, no sentido de o identificar capazmente, sobretudo num tempo em que não havia registo predial, e subsidiariamente, dependendo da finalidade do inventário, atribuir-lhe um valor. Se este estiver omisso do original, a finalidade unicamente descritiva torna-se mais provável. Ora, a exposição solar de uma casa situada numa rua onde certamente haverá muitas nas mesmas condições e que, ainda por cima, varia ao longo do dia, não parece ser um factor identificativo de relevância bastante para justificar a sua menção. Não excluo tal possibilidade, até porque os elementos interpretativos que temos são muito escassos, mas vêm daí as minhas reservas.

P.S. Aliás, se virmos bem, até o própria expressão '_meia quadra_' é ambígua. Tanto pode ser o terreno em que a casa está implantada (os fundos ficariam a meio), como a localização no quarteirão (a meio deste), como uma medida de comprimento (30 braças, cerca de 65 metros) ou de superfície (menos provável se a casa estiver em meio completamente urbano, visto que seriam quase 2,5ha)


----------



## machadinho

Ah, sim, tem razão, não atentei na circunstância de se tratar de um inventário. Desculpe.


----------



## Archimec

Penso que se trata simplesmente da transcrição do registo da propriedade para efeito de impostos, estilo 1872.
A casa, cuja frente sobre a rua comercial mede 37 palmos e tem uma profundidade que ocupa metade da quadra (lote ?) é construída de tijolo e telha, e tem um sobrado de madeira.

 A casa ao lado talvez se contente com um chão de terra batida, como a Vanda lembrou, mas pagará menos impostos...


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> Ah, sim, tem razão, não atentei na circunstância de se tratar de um inventário. Desculpe.



Esse desculpe está a mais, não, @machadinho? É que não há nada que o justifique. A sua observação pode ser mais ou menos provável (tal como a minha, aliás), mas não deixa de ser pertinente. Eu não a cortaria


----------



## Ari RT

Archimec said:


> cuja frente sobre a rua comercial mede 37 palmos e tem uma profundidade que ocupa metade da quadra (lote ?)



Metade da medida linear do quarteirão no sentido da profundidade?


----------



## Archimec

Ari RT said:


> Metade da medida linear do quarteirão no sentido da profundidade?



Talvez incorretamente admiti que quadra corresponde a um lote de terreno, englobando a área construída e o terreno livre, ou seja, a casa ocuparia metade da área da propriedade.

PS:
Usei o termo “profundidade” do lote no contexto deste tópico:

_2. Distância da entrada ou frente até ao lado oposto._
( Dicionário Priberam da Língua Portuguesa )


----------



## guihenning

machadinho said:


> Será que, nesse contexto, 'assoalhado' não quer dizer localizado na rua do comércio ou no nível da rua do comércio? O piso da casa dá para o piso da rua do comércio?


É o que eu achei de primeira, mas eu não descartaria de todo a opção de que possa tratar-se de ‘exposta ao Sol’, talvez a face norte/ frente desse para a Rua do Commercio e os fundos para a outra.


----------

